#ubuntu-us-tx 2011-04-06
 * Linden940 is away: going to go dream about how it would feel to sleep on a bed of $100 dollar bills 
#ubuntu-us-tx 2011-04-07
 * Linden940 is back (gone 35:28:46)
#ubuntu-us-tx 2012-04-04
<Brondoman> Quick question:  anyone have any good links to help with Ubuntu 12.04 and (U)EFI bios?  I have Windows 8 preview installed on my primary SSD and installed 12.04 B2 in another partition on the same drive.  The installer says it installed GRUB but when I reboot I go straight into Windows 8 with no Grub menu at all
#ubuntu-us-tx 2014-04-01
<ole_oz6oh> hello anyone there know about programming i graphiv in ununtu ???
<ole_oz6oh> anuony one there know about programming with graphic in ubuntu
<ole_oz6oh> my english is not good hihhi
#ubuntu-us-tx 2014-04-03
<bsluss> Hello?
